

Show HN: Rome – date picker component with no dependencies - bevacqua
https://github.com/bevacqua/rome

======
diminish
After using a dozen date picker components in past 10 years, this one is
great. Could be great if you could show how to use it without npm. For
example, in my WordPress site I'd like to use it within my landing page form.

~~~
bevacqua
You can get it from bower or just take the stuff in the dist folder. It
doesn't depend on npm at all. If you don't use commonjs it'll be published to
the "rome" global variable.

